# 2year old male marking in the house



## lizzieappletonx (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi everyone

I am just wanting some advice please. I have a 2 1/2 year old male cockapoo. Perfectly healthy etc. Very strong personality. Loves to play. 

In the last 6 months he has started urinating in the house, it used to be in set places but within the last month has spread to upstairs and wherever he feels. We work from home so he is hardly alone and the back door is ALWAYS open and he still urinates when you are not watching. I have tried telling him "No" and taking him to the back door and he growls. Then when he goes outside and wees overly rewarding him to show he is a good boy. 
He does show signs of aggression to my father most of the time such as growling and protectiveness over me and my mum. He is very fond of me and my mum (myself a female also).

He has not been castrated but is booked in to be done this week. I have heard multiple opinions off professionals on marking in the house and castration in terms of marking/aggressive/protectiveness. 

Please could I have some opinions.


----------

